# Providerbenachrichtigung bei Virenattacke - was bringts???



## Anonymous (3 Oktober 2005)

Hi, habe mal das auf mich genommen und die IP Adresse von einem Virenversender dem Host zugeordnet, war was in Hongkong. So, jetzt habe ich an [email protected]  geschrieben, er möge bitte mir diesen -alle 48 Stunden die immergleichen Viren an mich - Versender- vom Halse  schaffen.  Habe sogar eine Symantec Analyse des albernen Beagle Virus` mitgesendet. Was kann man erwarten, wird mir der Abschuss dieses accountnehmers mitgeteilt?? Teilt einem ein Hostbetreiber überhaupt irgendwas mit? Inwieweit verpflichtet sich eine Hostbetreiber dazu?
Wer hat da irgendeine Erfahrung?
VIelen Dank!
Sendy 0 [/quote]


----------



## Reducal (3 Oktober 2005)

Du hast schon geschrieben, dass die IP von Hongkong kommt. Wie soll der deutsche ISP rausfinden, wer das da drüben, am anderen Ende der Welt ist und das noch dazu, wo die IP womöglich gespooft oder sonstwie gefälscht sein könnte. Man wird allenfalls den IP-Verkehr einschränken/blocken und gut is! Zu irgendwelchen Mitteilungen Dir gegenüber wird es keine Verpflichtung geben.


----------



## Anonymous (3 Oktober 2005)

*IP Adresse gefälscht?*

Danke für Dein Posting, ich weiß leider nicht, wer der "deutsche ISP" sein soll? Ich habe den PRovider ermittelt und nach meinen INformationen ist eine IP nicht so schnell zu fälschen. Ich habe den Provider somit relaitv zuverlässig ermittelt und die Frage ist, ob da jemand mit Erfahrungen hat. T-online jedenfalls verpflichtet sich diees Nutzer auszuschließen und es gibt wohl für host Beteriber weltweit Regeln, es sei den, der Host existiert nur dazu, um Viren auszusenden.  
Weiß noch jemand etwas darüber.
Petra


----------



## Der Jurist (3 Oktober 2005)

@ sendy

Wenn ich Spam bekomme, schicke ich das an die ausgewiesene IP (gefälscht oder nicht) und cc an [email protected] dem Team von t-online.de.
Die vom Abuse-Team reagieren immer etwas genervt. Aber ich denke, sie sollten schon sehen, was ihre Kunde so ins Postfacj bekommen.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (3 Oktober 2005)

Um mal hier ein wenig für Klarheit zu sorgen:

Es ist gängige und von Sendy hier wohl verwendete Praxis (ist auch in irgendeinem RFC festgehalten), bei Missbrauch einer Domain (hier: die zur hongkonger IP gehörende) eine Beschwerde an "[email protected]" zu melden. Ob es bei Spam sinnvoll ist oder nicht, sei dahingestellt. Wenn die IP nicht gespooft ist, ist es jedenfalls die einzig Stelle, die etwas gegen den Missbrauch machen kann. Die Empfänger-Domain ist jedenfalls praktisch machtlos, es sei denn, sie verwenden eine Blacklist, was fast immer Kollateralschäden mit sich bringt.  

@Jurist,
kann mir vorstellen, dass t-online genervt ist, hoffentlich kriegst Du nicht so viele SPAMs wie ich. 

@sendy,
ich würde mal davon ausgehen, dass dies nichts bringt, da Spams zunehmend von Bot-Netzen oder offenen W-Lans verschickt werden. Maximal wird dann der eine Rechner temporär abgeklemmt. Und selbst wenn etwas passiert, dürfte dies eher nicht an Dich mitgeteilt werden, da es zuviel Zeit kostet. 

Letztlich gibt es IMHO nur ein sinnvolles Mittel gegen Spam: einen guten Spam-Filter (bzw ein Mailprogramm mit diesem). Und den sollte man immer mal wieder kontrollieren.


----------



## Anonymous (3 Oktober 2005)

*spamfilter*

hi Jur.,
danke, habe den spamfilter nur auf stufe 1, werde ihn mir hochsetzen. Der absender ist im Spamfilter drin, aber t-online klebt immer nur "Spam" dran und sendet mir das teil dann trotzdem zu. 
irgendwie setz ich den jetzt auf super-high, egal was passiert. Ein von mir ausgefilteter Kunde hat sich jetzt an meine Faxnummer gesetzt und mir gestern um 4:00h ein Fax geschickt... AUs Hongkong mal wieder - hab ich mich gefreut.  
Grüße P.


----------



## Eniac (20 Oktober 2005)

*Re: Providerbenachrichtigung bei Virenattacke - was bringts?*



			
				Sendy schrieb:
			
		

> [Virenmails]
> Wer hat da irgendeine Erfahrung?



Ich bekam vor einiger Zeit ständig Virenmails aus einer hansenet IP-Adresse. Diverse Beschwerden an abuse und postmaster brachten garnix und wurden offensichtlich an /dev/null/ weitergeleitet. Seitdem leite ich diesen Müll mittels Filterregel kommetarlos an den postmaster weiter.

Eniac


----------



## Anonymous (21 Oktober 2005)

*Re: Providerbenachrichtigung bei Virenattacke - was bringts?*



			
				Eniac schrieb:
			
		

> Seitdem leite ich diesen Müll mittels Filterregel kommetarlos an den postmaster weiter.


Bei mir gibt es einen Attachement-Filter. Der löscht die Mail mit der EXE einfach aus der Queue.


----------

